# Aquabid browsing - $10M - LOL...



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I was browsing through Aquabid and there's someone there posting a variety of 'rare' plants for $10million. You gotta be kidding! Is A-bid becoming a joke or what's going on? Seems a lot of folks with stuff for sale are oversea folks and when you factor in shipping it becomes prohibitively expensive for most folks here. Plus you look at the reserve price and you wonder who's paying these prices! Out of curiosity, how many folks here are actually selling through A-bid? And are you actually selling your offers?


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

I "sell" my plants here and on plantedtank.net. I don't make much $$ on it, as its basically a service to other hobbiests IMO and better than throwing the trimming away like I used to. I've heard about some bad experiences (scams, etc) on aquabid...enough to make me not want to use it, plus the prices are all super inflated.


----------



## Ransom (May 3, 2006)

Bert H said:


> I was browsing through Aquabid and there's someone there posting a variety of 'rare' plants for $10million. You gotta be kidding


This is a (not exactly ethical) way of using an auction site purely as an advertisement. The high price is both to invoke interest and to prevent any actual bids. The seller is hoping the interested customers will contact him directly to buy - usually in order to circumvent some aspect of the auction site such as fees (not the case on AquaBid), competitors seeing list of bidders/bid amounts, hiding the number of items sold (trying to say it's a very rare item, then "Dutch auction"ing 10,000 of them), etc.

A similar trick is selling "How to buy this from me" emails for 0.01 if your selling expensive things on a site that charges a percentage of the sales price.


----------



## Dusty (Apr 30, 2006)

I saw that one too and thought it was probably a mistake or someone dared them to do it. Suprised it hasn't been yanked yet. I do sell on aquabid but I also sell on sites like this one. Usually the items that I offer on there do sell. It's primarily malaysian trumpet snails that are the big seller for me.


----------

